# 1965 GTO window moldings



## jedi (May 18, 2016)

Hi Forum Members,

I hope somebody can give me some advice on how to reinstall the front and rear window trim.
I have all new clips but I’m having issues trying to install the trim

Thanks in advance
Jim


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

I have just laid them out where they go and then start from a corner and 'pop' them in gently with the palm of my hand. If they won't go on like this then you possibly have the wrong clips.


----------



## jedi (May 18, 2016)

Thanks Jerry,

I got the windshield trim installed like you said, there’s a possibility the rear window is too proud. I might have to take the rear window out and reinstall making sure it’s seated lower

cheers
Jim


----------

